# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive-Director Mr Santhosh Shivan Talks Exclusively on 'URUMI' to ForumKeralaM

## Rohith

*FK Exclusive -Director Mr Santhosh Shivan Talks Exclusively on 'URUMI' to ForumKeralam.*


[fieldset=Highlights]
_*About Urumi
*PrithyRaj's Performance.
*Charthrathodu Chithram ethratholam Neethi Pularthunnu.
*Release Date,Budget etc.
*Chithram ellatharam prekshakareyum aakrashikkunna Reethiyil ano eduthirikkunathu._
[/fieldset]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdBv3fsBUgY]YouTube - Exclusive Interview - Santhosh Sivan - URUMI 'Urumi' to www forumkeralam com[/ame]

----------


## MALABARI

eniku vayyaa...innu fk rockaluoodu roack aanallo



thanksssssssssssssss

----------


## arunthomas

*thnkzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......!!!!!
*

----------


## pammuty

thankz .  . . . . . .  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## John Raj

FB Prithviraj & Other main group il ittu.....

FK ROCKZZ.......

----------


## MalluSingh

> FB Prithviraj & Other main group il ittu.....
> 
> FK ROCKZZ.......


 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Rohith

:Yeye:  :Yeye: santhosh shivan nalla cooperation.. :Clap:

----------


## MALABARI

budget paranjathra illennu santhosh shivan olichu kalikkumbol thanne manassilakunnu....

----------


## Lakkooran

> budget paranjathra illennu santhosh shivan olichu kalikkumbol thanne manassilakunnu....


Gurujikku eppolum nirbandham anu ariyanam ennu.athinu chodichatha. Mikavarum inagneye parayu :Beer:

----------


## Rohith

matchinadiyil aanalle? haha....

----------


## MALABARI

> Gurujikku eppolum nirbandham anu ariyanam ennu.athinu chodichatha. Mikavarum inagneye parayu


 ennalum athu nee shajikailasinodu chodikanjathil kuruvinu nalla amarshavum undu.ninne panjikidaan nokkunnundaayirunnu lovan..

----------


## Shankarannan

Thanks  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

thanks........ :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## kiran

thanks rohith

----------


## Josh

thnks ..................

----------


## Mattoose

machanss kidu kidu ..!
thakarthu vaaarukayaanallo ..!

----------


## kallan pavithran

Thanks lakku and team.

----------


## rebel

thanks machaz !!!

----------


## JIGSAW

_thanks lakoorji and everyone behind him...
_

----------


## Balram

thnx lakku...  :salut:

----------


## Gopikrishnan

*Thanks...Best wishes...*

----------


## Munaf ikka

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## sputnics

coool...fk rocks!!!

----------


## Aromal

thanks lakkoorji......

pinneye kelkkunnullu

----------


## Rohith

kidu interview.........

----------


## abcdmachan

*thanx lakku anno....
pinne kelkunnullu...*

----------


## shyamavanil

thanks all.....

----------


## Saaradhi

thanks...........................

ente thread enthaa pootiye?????????? najn kali kaanuvaarinnu............  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## samsha22

thanks for yet another exclusive interview..

----------


## kasi6259

thnks.......FK rocks!!!!

----------


## Saathan

:Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## jomyjose_p

thanx for the exclusive one....FK rocks !!!!

----------


## hsalihba

:Clapping:  thanks macha

----------


## JabbaR

Thanxxx  :Rockon:

----------


## Samachayan

Thanx lakku

----------


## HighnesS

Thanks Lakkooran.........

----------


## san

thanks lakku!

----------


## UoB

Thanks Lakkorji

----------


## Warlord

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Saathan

:Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Lakkooran

Pulli nalla confident arunnu samsarichappol. Padam enthayalum nalla response aanu...

----------


## Saathan

interview 1 week munpu venamayirunnu... innale vannathu kondu views kurava...

----------


## Reporter

thankssssssssssssssss

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

B-)b-)%-)%-):-*:-*:-p:-p:-p

----------


## drishyan

good one...

----------


## Harikripa

ranjith rockz...

----------

